# A total game changer



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 17, 2018)

Just wanted to plop something good here.

I found a lost item, and I got these as a reward:







You wouldn't care about the bronze treats, but it appears you can get 3 sparkle stones just for finding a lost item.

This is awesome!!!


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 17, 2018)

Oh wow!


----------



## MD Fey (Apr 18, 2018)

Holy Macaroni and Cheese! That's really good! Today I got 1 sparkle stone for giving a villager a rare fish as well.


----------



## PizzaHorse (Apr 18, 2018)

I got a snack for giving a villager a rare fish, so looks like they made some reward changes.


----------



## Becca617 (Apr 18, 2018)

I got a snack and clothing fortune cookie for giving one of my campers a jewel beetle!


----------

